

A better hash table - AndreyKarpov
http://bannalia.blogspot.ru/2014/01/a-better-hash-table.html

======
Peaker
I wrote my own hash table[1], in the intrusive style, which puts the burden of
checking for double insertion on the user. This allows me to do O(1) insert
and delete and only rehash when expensive lookups due to collisions are
encountered. For some use cases, it can speed things up greatly.

Also, due to the intrusive style, the table is usable without any dynamic
allocations.

I wonder how it compares to the one in the article, if anyone is willing to
adapt the benchmarks... :-)

[1]
[https://github.com/Peaker/small_hash](https://github.com/Peaker/small_hash)

